# Deutscher Katastrophen-Regisseur liefert nächsten Blockbuster-Reinfall ab



## GoodnightSolanin (6. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Deutscher Katastrophen-Regisseur liefert nächsten Blockbuster-Reinfall ab* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Deutscher Katastrophen-Regisseur liefert nächsten Blockbuster-Reinfall ab*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (6. Februar 2022)

Das größte Problem bei seinen Filmen ist, dass es am Ende doch immer wieder gelingen muss. die Welt zu retten, weil es sonst keinen nächsten Film geben würde. Dabei waren die Außerirdischen in Independence Day so vielversprechend und effizient. Leider hatten sie ihre Antivirensoftware länger nicht aktualisiert…tja.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2022)

Wenn ich schon die Prämisse des Films lese "Smartphones holen den Mond runter", deutet das für mich auf ziemlich großen Trash hin.


----------



## hunterseyes (6. Februar 2022)

Bei Emmerich haben die Filme immer das gleiche Muster, es wirkt bei den meisten filmen einfach so, als würde die Grundidee schon gut sein, aber teilweise flach umgesetzt und mit lauter trash vollgepumpt, die den eigentlichen film dann runterziehen. Aus Independence Day hätte man ein tolles Meisterwerk schaffen können, aber das wurde so plump umgesetzt und billig mit Inhalten gefüllt....sind halt filme gegen die Langeweile zum 1x schauen und vergessen. Wenn ich mir alles unter Emmerich anschaue, denke da war nur "der Patriot" gut. Im Gesamten hätte man sicherlich aus den Filmen mehr rausholen können und müssen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (6. Februar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Dabei waren die Außerirdischen in Independence Day so vielversprechend und effizient. Leider hatten sie ihre Antivirensoftware länger nicht aktualisiert…tja.


Da habe ich mal eine halbwegs verständliche Erklärung gelesen, die ich nicht mal für so unglaublich abwegig gefunden habe.
Im Negativen beiseite gelassen, daß die Technologie aufgrund ihres Ursprungs sehr inkompatibel mit unserer sein muß und das Reverse-Engineering in etwa auf dem Level der Römer im Gegensatz zur Technik des 21. Jahrhundert ist.
Im Positiven beiseite gelassen, daß die Mathematik universal ist.
Mit den beiden Sachen im Hinterkopf, geht es bei einer fehlenden Firewall, bzw. Antivirussoftware einfach um eine völlig andere Kultur und Sozialisation.
Wir versuchen seit Jahrtausenden uns gegenseitig ans Leder zu gehen, egal ob es um unser Leben geht oder um unser Eigentum.
Eine riesige Anzahl an Defensivmaßnahmen von Schlössern/Schlüsseln, Burgen, Wachen, Wachhunden über heutzutage digitale Abwehrmaßnahmen wie Passwörter, Firewalls und Antivirensoftware könnte eine rein menschliche Eigenart sein, die die Aliens aus Independence Day einfach gar nicht kennen, weil sie sich einfach nicht gegenseitig umbringen/ausrauben etc. bzw. unabhängig welcher Gründe auch immer.
Die Menge an Codes und Schlüsseln die wir tagtäglich einsetzen (Wohnung/Haus, Auto, Fahrrad, Arbeit, Freizeit) ist erheblich.


----------



## Edolan (6. Februar 2022)

So gesehen war Uwe Boll doch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Frullo (6. Februar 2022)

Auf Rottentomatoes hat er von den Kritikern (natürlich) auch 41%, von den Zuschauern 67%

Von daher würde ich persönlich einen Blockbuster-Reinfall etwas anders definieren: Nämlich dann, wenn er keine Kasse macht - was zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht wirklich gesagt werden kann...


----------



## TheRattlesnake (6. Februar 2022)

Wichtig ist doch zu wissen was einen erwartet.
Sowas wie die Transformers Filme waren auch großer Müll aber erfolgreich waren sie trotzdem. Ist halt einfaches "Kopf-aus Kino".
Ich fand die Emmerich Filme immer ganz nett. Moonfall werde ich mir auch ansehen. Zwar nicht im Kino aber irgendwann auf BD.


----------



## Worrel (6. Februar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Da habe ich mal eine halbwegs verständliche Erklärung gelesen, die ich nicht mal für so unglaublich abwegig gefunden habe.
> ...
> Eine riesige Anzahl an Defensivmaßnahmen ... könnte eine rein menschliche Eigenart sein, die die Aliens aus Independence Day einfach gar nicht kennen, weil sie sich einfach nicht gegenseitig umbringen/ausrauben etc. bzw. unabhängig welcher Gründe auch immer.


... aber es hat gereicht, um effektive Waffen zu entwickeln ...
... aber dann doch nicht, um auf die Idee zu kommen, daß Gegner auch was anderes als nur "zurück schießen" machen könnten...

Aber gut, gehen wir von dummen, aber fortschrittlichen Aliens aus.
Dann haben die irgendein Programm, das da irgendwas steuert.
In einer geschnittenen Szene wird erklärt, wie man als Erdling die Programmiersprache der Aliens lernt:

Man nimmt das empfangene Signal und leitet die Programmiersprache darauf basierend her.
(Quelle) 

... und als Nächstes erstelle ich mir eine Audio Software aus einer MP3 Datei von "Never gonna give you up", baue eine Mikrowelle nach, indem ich eine damit erhitzte Suppe analysiere und lerne Alienesisch aus einer im Terminkalender des Alien Officepaketes gespeicherten Notiz (oder war das nur ein Meme?)

Und zack, erklingt der Tanzflächenfüller _"All your bass R belong to us" _aus den Boxen und erhitzt durch die Vibrationen der Bassfrequenzen die Erbsensuppe.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (6. Februar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Da habe ich mal eine halbwegs verständliche Erklärung gelesen, die ich nicht mal für so unglaublich abwegig gefunden habe.
> Im Negativen beiseite gelassen, daß die Technologie aufgrund ihres Ursprungs sehr inkompatibel mit unserer sein muß und das Reverse-Engineering in etwa auf dem Level der Römer im Gegensatz zur Technik des 21. Jahrhundert ist.
> Im Positiven beiseite gelassen, daß die Mathematik universal ist.
> Mit den beiden Sachen im Hinterkopf, geht es bei einer fehlenden Firewall, bzw. Antivirussoftware einfach um eine völlig andere Kultur und Sozialisation.
> ...


Naja, mit der Erklärung könnte ich mich anfreunden, wenn die Erde der erste Planet gewesen wäre, den die Aliens unterwerfen und ausbeuten wollen. Aber wie im Film erklärt wurde, machen die das wohl schon „immer“ so.
Und die Menschheit ist die erste Spezies, die sich wehrt? 
Ok, ich weiß, es ist nur ein Film…


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Februar 2022)

Letztendlich braucht es doch nur das wissen um (ganz) Andere um die eigenen "Kleinscheißstreitigkeiten" vollständig zu beenden und gemeinsam gebündelt die Fähigkeiten im ganz großen zu verwenden.

Wenn die Menschen z.B. irgendeine mit einer völlig fremden Rasse/Spezies im Konflikt kommen, wen interessieren dann noch Hautfarbe, Religion, however ... ?
Dann ist das "deutlich andere" halt der neue Feind. 😉


----------



## MichaelG (6. Februar 2022)

Ich erwarte von Emmerich keine Doku und auch nicht wirklich logische Filme. Ich erwarte Bombast-Action und Popcornkino. Nicht mehr. Und ich bin überzeugt, daß der Film dieses Lastenheft erfüllt. Wenn ich was realistisches bezüglich Weltraum ansehen will schaue ich NTV oder eine Galaxie-Doku.


----------



## Worrel (6. Februar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich erwarte von Emmerich keine Doku und auch nicht wirklich logische Filme.


Ich erwarte von jedem Film jenseits von Trash Filmen eine logisch schlüssige Handlung.
Ehrlich gesagt sind solche Logiklöcher eine Frechheit gegenüber dem Zuschauer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2022)

Emmerich = visuelles Spektakel.

Wer was was anderes erwartet sollte den Regisseur wechseln.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Februar 2022)

Eben. Wer Emmerichs Filme kennt weiß was ihn erwartet.

Ich erwarte ja auch nicht von einem Braunbären, daß er Stepptanz macht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Februar 2022)

Also Stargate und Der Patriot fand ich immer sehr gut. Da hat auch das Drumherum, sprich Story gepasst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Also Stargate und Der Patriot fand ich immer sehr gut. Da hat auch das Drumherum, sprich Story gepasst.


Universal Soldier würde ich auch leicht originell werten - also zur Zeit seiner Entstehung natürlich.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Also Stargate und Der Patriot fand ich immer sehr gut. Da hat auch das Drumherum, sprich Story gepasst.



Stargate ist tatsächlich sein bestes Werk, aber auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn.

Der Patriot fand ich lange Zeit auch ganz gut, bis ich mich mal näher mit der Thematik beschäftigt habe und deutlich wurde wie sehr hier Geschichtsklitterung betrieben wird.


----------



## 1xok (6. Februar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Stargate ist tatsächlich sein bestes Werk, aber auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn.


Moon 44 hatte in meiner Erinnerung was. Ist aber schon ewig her. Entstand noch in Deutschland soweit ich weiß.

Na ja, Emmerich halt. Ich glaube diese Filme sollte man einfach mit anderen gemeinsam schauen. Dann hat man was zu Lachen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (6. Februar 2022)

1xok schrieb:


> Moon 44 hatte in meiner Erinnerung was. Ist aber schon ewig her. Entstand noch in Deutschland soweit ich weiß.


Stimmt, den hatte ich total vergessen. Der hat mir ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## Worrel (6. Februar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich erwarte von Emmerich keine Doku und auch nicht wirklich logische Filme. Ich erwarte Bombast-Action und Popcornkino. Nicht mehr. Und ich bin überzeugt, daß der Film dieses Lastenheft erfüllt. Wenn ich was realistisches bezüglich Weltraum ansehen will schaue ich NTV oder eine Galaxie-Doku.


Surprise: Auch Bombast-Action und Popcornkino KANN man ohne Logiklöcher verfilmen.
Und nein, "ohne Logiklöcher" heißt nicht "realistisch" bezogen auf unsere Welt, sondern realistisch und logisch bezogen auf die inUniverse Welt (die bei ID nun mal abseits der Aliens größtenteils = unsere ist).


----------



## Gast1664917803 (6. Februar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... aber es hat gereicht, um effektive Waffen zu entwickeln ...


die sie von einer anderen Spezies die sie überfallen hat abgeschaut haben oder die nur zur Ausbeutung anderer Planeten entwickelt haben oder... oder... oder...


Worrel schrieb:


> ... aber dann doch nicht, um auf die Idee zu kommen, daß Gegner auch was anderes als nur "zurück schießen" machen könnten...


oder...sie haben bisher nur völlig unterentwickelte Planeten überfallen oder noch nie eine so barbarisch/kriegerische Rasse angetroffen oder... oder... oder...


Worrel schrieb:


> Aber gut, gehen wir von ...


Worrel möchte Haare spalten, mal wieder?
Deswegen die kleinen aber feinen Worte wie "*halbwegs* verständliche Erklärung, die ich* nicht mal für so* *unglaublich abwegig* gefunden habe."
Dazu die zwei vorhergehenden Punkte, die man in Betracht ziehen muß und deswegen den Rest deines *unglaublich* schlauen Selbstgesprächs hinfällig macht, aber was solls, jeder braucht sein Hobby.

Der Film ist voller Blödsinn, lange vor diesen Szenen...


Worrel schrieb:


> Ich erwarte von jedem Film jenseits von Trash Filmen eine logisch schlüssige Handlung.
> Ehrlich gesagt sind solche Logiklöcher eine Frechheit gegenüber dem Zuschauer.


Aliens...logische schlüssige Handlung...meine Fresse.
Aliens beschleunigen ein Schiff/Asteroiden/Toilette so sehr das die Masse ausreicht um den Planeten zu vernichten (Auslöschung des Planeten als Ziel) - 5 Minuten Film.
Aliens werfen ein paar Viren/Bakterien/Pilze ab, die die Menschheit ausrotten (Besiedelung des Planeten als Ziel) - keine Action - 5 Minuten Film.
Yeaaaaaah, richtig spannend.


----------



## Kahlmoix (6. Februar 2022)

1xok schrieb:


> Moon 44 hatte in meiner Erinnerung was. Ist aber schon ewig her. Entstand noch in Deutschland soweit ich weiß.
> 
> Na ja, Emmerich halt. Ich glaube diese Filme sollte man einfach mit anderen gemeinsam schauen. Dann hat man was zu Lachen.





General-Lee schrieb:


> Stimmt, den hatte ich total vergessen. Der hat mir ganz gut gefallen.


vorige Woche erst wieder gesehn, damals sehr geil, heutzutage wärs auch schöner Trash.


----------



## golani79 (6. Februar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Surprise: Auch Bombast-Action und Popcornkino KANN man ohne Logiklöcher verfilmen.
> Und nein, "ohne Logiklöcher" heißt nicht "realistisch" bezogen auf unsere Welt, sondern realistisch und logisch bezogen auf die inUniverse Welt (die bei ID nun mal abseits der Aliens größtenteils = unsere ist).


Man KANN aber solche Filme einfach mal "genießen", ohne alles zerpflücken zu müssen 🥱



Worrel schrieb:


> Ich erwarte von jedem Film jenseits von Trash Filmen eine logisch schlüssige Handlung.


Hm .. geschätzt dürften dann 99% aller Filme Trash sein?
Weil irgendwelche Logiklücken gibt es in so gut wie fast allen Filmen?


----------



## Worrel (6. Februar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Worrel möchte Haare spalten, mal wieder?


Was soll diese Feindseligkeit? Block mich doch, wenn du meine Beiträge nicht lesen willst.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Aliens...logische schlüssige Handlung...meine Fresse.


Wo ist das Problem?


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Aliens beschleunigen ein Schiff/Asteroiden/Toilette so sehr das die Masse ausreicht um den Planeten zu vernichten (Auslöschung des Planeten als Ziel) - 5 Minuten Film.


Mööp, falsch. IN Independence Day ist das Ziel laut Wikipedia: _"... dass die Invasoren vorhaben, die Menschheit zu vernichten und anschließend die Ressourcen des Planeten auszubeuten", _mal ganz abgesehen von der Frage, ob sie denn die Technik hätte, irgendwas derart schnell zu bewegen, daß es die Erde zerstören könnte.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Aliens werfen ein paar Viren/Bakterien/Pilze ab, die die Menschheit ausrotten (Besiedelung des Planeten als Ziel) - keine Action - 5 Minuten Film.
> Yeaaaaaah, richtig spannend.


Dazu müßten sie aber erst mal so ein Virus oä haben, das zwar die Menschen tötet, sie selbst aber nicht und auch nicht die Rohstoffe des Planeten ...


----------



## Worrel (6. Februar 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Man KANN aber solche Filme einfach mal "genießen", ohne alles zerpflücken zu müssen 🥱


Mich stören aber derartige offensichtliche Logiklücken. 


golani79 schrieb:


> Hm .. geschätzt dürften dann 99% aller Filme Trash sein?
> Weil irgendwelche Logiklücken gibt es in so gut wie fast allen Filmen?


Ich hatte mich falsch ausgedrückt: "Erwarten" kann man das heutzutage leider nicht mehr - aber ich fände es gut, wenn das so wäre und die Macher von Erklärungen" wie _"Es war halt Schicksal" _als Rechtfertigung Abstand nehmen würden.

- "Es war halt Schicksal" ist laut DVD Kommentar die Erklärung für die unglaubliche Zufallskette in_ Star Trek:Reboot,_ bei der 

1. Young Spock entgegen seiner Ausbildung überhaupt erstmal auf die Idee kommt, Kirk irgendwo abzusetzen
2. ihn dann nicht einfach runter beamt 
3. Kirk dort unten in eine Höhle flüchtet, in der zufällig Old Spock sein Restleben mit Warten verbringt
4. in Fußmarsch-Entfernung ein Föderations Außenposten steht
5. in der das letzte fehlende Mitglied der Original Enterprisecrew ist
6. der zufällig in Zukunft das Beamen bei Warp Geschwindigkeit erfinden wird
7. was er aber noch nicht weiß, doch praktischerweise verrät ihm Old Spock, wie das geht

und wenn nur ein Element dieser Zufallskette fehlen würde, wäre die Geschichte an dieser Stelle für Kirk zu Ende.

Tja.

"Schicksal".  lleyes:


----------



## Gast1649365804 (6. Februar 2022)

Ach Leute, immer locker durch die Hose atmen.
Wahrscheinlich wird sich hier mehr ein Kopf um die Filme gemacht, als bei den Schöpfern selbst. 
Sobald Außerirdische im Spiel sind, muss man sich über Realismus oder schlüssige Handlungen eigentlich keinen großen Kopf mehr machen, denn wir kennen einfach keine solche Wesen und wissen somit auch nichts über ihre technischen Fähigkeiten, noch über ihre Absichten.
Mir fällt spontan „Unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art“ ein oder „Der Tag an dem die Erde still stand“ oder Contact. So gehts auch.
Ansonsten gehen die Menschen, was mögliche Aliens und deren Absichten betrifft, wahrscheinlich zu sehr von sich selbst aus. Die Ergebnisse sind dann Filme wie Independence Day.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2022)

Die ganze Diskussion erinnert mich irgendwie hieran:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWE6M-rhh2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## hunterseyes (6. Februar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ach Leute, immer locker durch die Hose atmen.
> Wahrscheinlich wird sich hier mehr ein Kopf um die Filme gemacht, als bei den Schöpfern selbst.
> Sobald Außerirdische im Spiel sind, muss man sich über Realismus oder schlüssige Handlungen eigentlich keinen großen Kopf mehr machen, denn wir kennen einfach keine solche Wesen und wissen somit auch nichts über ihre technischen Fähigkeiten, noch über ihre Absichten.
> Mir fällt spontan „Unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art“ ein oder „Der Tag an dem die Erde still stand“ oder Contact. So gehts auch.
> Ansonsten gehen die Menschen, was mögliche Aliens und deren Absichten betrifft, wahrscheinlich zu sehr von sich selbst aus. Die Ergebnisse sind dann Filme wie Independence Day.


Wenn es Außerirdische gibt (davon gehe ich bei den unendlichen Weiten  mal aus) und diese in der Lage sind, durch das Weltall zu fliegen oder gemütlich durch die Gegend zu cruisen, vermute ich gleichzeitig, dass es ein Mindestmaß an Intelligenz und Entwicklungsstandards geben sollte, dies umzusetzen.
Ich selbst würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen, wenn es Außerirdische hierher zur Erde schaffen, die erde gefällt und diese hier sich neiderlassen wollen, sie durchaus einfach ihr Insektenspray nehmen um alles unwillkommene an lästigem Ungeziefer loszuwerden - ganz vorneweg den Menschen.
Auf irgendwelche "wir kommen in Frieden und wollen uns kulturell und technologisch austauschen" ist wohl eher Phantasie - wenn die sehen, was wir mit der Erde, der Natur und uns selbst machen, können die doch gar nicht anders, als uns als das ultimative Böse zu sehen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (6. Februar 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wenn es Außerirdische gibt (davon gehe ich bei den unendlichen Weiten  mal aus) und diese in der Lage sind, durch das Weltall zu fliegen oder gemütlich durch die Gegend zu cruisen, vermute ich gleichzeitig, dass es ein Mindestmaß an Intelligenz und Entwicklungsstandards geben sollte, dies umzusetzen.
> Ich selbst würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen, wenn es Außerirdische hierher zur Erde schaffen, die erde gefällt und diese hier sich neiderlassen wollen, sie durchaus einfach ihr Insektenspray nehmen um alles unwillkommene an lästigem Ungeziefer loszuwerden - ganz vorneweg den Menschen.
> Auf irgendwelche "wir kommen in Frieden und wollen uns kulturell und technologisch austauschen" ist wohl eher Phantasie - wenn die sehen, was wir mit der Erde, der Natur und uns selbst machen, können die doch gar nicht anders, als uns als das ultimative Böse zu sehen.


Auch das ist möglich, klar.
Bin trotzdem der Meinung, der Mensch geht bei der „Erschaffung“ Außerirdischer und deren Absichten und Eigenschaften zu sehr von sich selbst aus. 
Es könnte auch sein, dass sie einen großen Bogen um uns machen und das wäre durchaus verständlich. 😉


----------



## Worrel (6. Februar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird sich hier mehr ein Kopf um die Filme gemacht, als bei den Schöpfern selbst.


Wenn die innerhalb der mehrmonatigen Vorbereitungszeit ihrer Filme nicht auf essentielle Probleme bezüglich der Film inhärenten Logik kommen, dann ist das aber ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis.


General-Lee schrieb:


> Sobald Außerirdische im Spiel sind, muss man sich über Realismus oder schlüssige Handlungen eigentlich keinen großen Kopf mehr machen,


Sorry, das ist doch kompletter Humbug.
Man kann doch problemlos ein Universum erfinden, in dem Phaser andere Humanoide ins Land der Träume schicken können.
Allerdings müssen die Phaser das dann auch mit allen Humanoiden machen.

Wenn dann einer laut Handlung davon plötzlich stirbt, ist das eine Logiklücke, weil Phaser *in diesem fiktiven Universum *nun mal so funktionieren, daß sie Humanoide nur betäuben.
Wenn man aber vorher erklärt hat, daß die Phaser 2 Modi haben: einmal tödlich und einmal nur zum Betäuben, dann ist die Logiklücke damit geschlossen.
Ebenso, wenn man bei einem Wesen, auf die die Phaser keine Wirkung haben, dann erklärt, daß diese Wesen grundsätzliche andere Zellbausteine in ihren Körpern haben.

Es geht dabei nicht um "Realismus", sondern darum, ob die* im fiktiven Universum aufgestellten Regeln* in sich schlüssig sind.

Wenn ich ein Universum hätte, in dem Ameisen schneller sind als Überschallflugzeuge, dann mag das *von unserem Universum aus* unrealistisch sein, aber *eine Logiklücke *kommt erst dann zustande, wenn etwas auftaucht, das schneller als die Ameise, aber langsamer als das Überschallflugzeug ist.


General-Lee schrieb:


> Ansonsten gehen die Menschen, was mögliche Aliens und deren Absichten betrifft, wahrscheinlich zu sehr von sich selbst aus.


Weshalb es ja auch gar nicht um die Absichten geht, sondern nur um die Frage, ob es *inUniverse(!) *realistisch sein kann, daß man einen Computervirus für das außerirdische Mutterschiff entwickeln kann.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (6. Februar 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Ich selbst würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen, wenn es Außerirdische hierher zur Erde schaffen, die erde gefällt und diese hier sich neiderlassen wollen, sie durchaus einfach ihr Insektenspray nehmen um alles unwillkommene an lästigem Ungeziefer loszuwerden - ganz vorneweg den Menschen.
> Auf irgendwelche "wir kommen in Frieden und wollen uns kulturell und technologisch austauschen" ist wohl eher Phantasie - wenn die sehen, was wir mit der Erde, der Natur und uns selbst machen, können die doch gar nicht anders, als uns als das ultimative Böse zu sehen.


Warum geht man eigentlich immer davon aus dass irgendwelche Außerirdischen zu uns kommen? 
Irgendwann werden "wir" wohl die Außerirdischen sein die zu anderen bewohnten Planeten fliegen, um dort alles platt zu machen und Rohstoffe zu erbeuten. 
Daraus könnt man doch mal einen Film machen.


----------



## Worrel (6. Februar 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Warum geht man eigentlich immer davon aus dass irgendwelche Außerirdischen zu uns kommen?
> Irgendwann werden "wir" wohl die Außerirdischen sein die zu anderen bewohnten Planeten fliegen, um dort alles platt zu machen und Rohstoffe zu erbeuten.
> Daraus könnt man doch mal einen Film machen.


Avatar noch nicht gesehen?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (6. Februar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn die innerhalb der mehrmonatigen Vorbereitungszeit ihrer Filme nicht auf essentielle Probleme bezüglich der Film inhärenten Logik kommen, dann ist das aber ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis.
> 
> Sorry, das ist doch kompletter Humbug.
> Man kann doch problemlos ein Universum erfinden, in dem Phaser andere Humanoide ins Land der Träume schicken können.
> ...


Boah, Alter…du würdest sogar Gott überleben, nur um das letzte Wort zu haben.
Und du erkennst Sarkasmus wahrscheinlich nicht mal, wenn er dir ins Gesicht springt.
Aber was du kannst…etwas als kompletten Humbug abstempeln. Bravo!
Es geht um erfundene Außerirdische, erfundene Geschichten, erfundene…na alles halt und du kommst mit Realismus um die Ecke und LarryMcFly hat vollkommen Recht, du spaltest Haare, aber echt!
Aber wenn es dir darum geht, empfehle ich die Literatur von Sergej Snegow und Stanislaw Lem.


----------



## Sebalon (6. Februar 2022)

Unlogische Vorgänge finden sich überall - in Büchern (Die Perry-Rhodan-Bücher wurden mal dahingehend
überarbeitet), in Filmen und auch in Spielen. Mir fallen da einige ein, das würde den Rahmen hier sprengen.

Nur noch mal zu diesem Computervirus - wenn eine technisch unterlegene Zivilisation es schafft, einer so fort-
schritlichen Zivilisation (die später ein 5000 KM großes Raumschifft baut - mit eigener Schwerkraft, dass
Überlichtgeschwindigkeit hat) einen Virus mit einem Apple-Notebook (?) einzuspeisen, dann ist das doch
schon schwer unlogisch - die dürften noch nicht einmal in das Schiff rein kommen. Und die Aliens können mir
persönlich gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (6. Februar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Avatar noch nicht gesehen?


Doch. Stimmt. Der ging in die Richtung.
Fand den aber langweilig.


----------



## Chemenu (6. Februar 2022)

> Deutscher Katastrophen-Regisseur


Ich dachte jetzt wirklich Uwe Boll hat wieder ein Spiel verfilmt.  

Bei Moonfall dachte ich schon beim Trailer nur WTF? Da versucht wieder jemand auf Biegen und Brechen alles bis daher dagewesene zu tippen, egal was für ein Schmarren dabei heraus kommt. Dass der Emmerich dahinter steckt wusste ich bis grad eben nicht.


----------



## Worrel (6. Februar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Boah, Alter…du würdest sogar Gott überleben, nur um das letzte Wort zu haben.


Also wirklich, Da geh ich einfach in ein Forum und diskutiere da. Was erlaube Strunz?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (6. Februar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also wirklich, Da geh ich einfach in ein Forum und diskutiere da. Was erlaube Strunz?


Du diskutierst nicht, sondern versuchst nur und ausschließlich alles Mögliche zu widerlegen.


----------



## GhostfaceN7 (7. Februar 2022)

Einfach nur schlecht, bin nach einer halben Stunde kurz eingenickt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (7. Februar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was soll diese Feindseligkeit? Block mich doch, wenn du meine Beiträge nicht lesen willst.


Gilt für dich genauso - warum so feindselig?
Was ist dein Problem?
Denn ich wende die gleiche Art der Argumentation an, die du so selber so gerne nutzt - als ich über das Simarillion diskutiert habe, bekam ich quasi den selben Spruch aufgedrückt, dir scheint nur seltsamerweise deine eigene Medizin nicht zu schmecken, gelle? 


Worrel schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem?


Weil von einem Film voll mit Aliens und Zukunftstechnologien Logik anzuführen, einfach nur völliger Blödsinn ist.
Niemand kann da genau sagen was zutrifft bzw. könnte, weil es diesen Fall einfach nicht gibt und deine Interpretation von Logik genauso zutrifft bzw. nicht zutrifft, wie die jedes anderen Zuschauers bzw. Regisseurs.


Worrel schrieb:


> Mööp, falsch. IN Independence Day ist das Ziel laut Wikipedia: _"... dass die Invasoren vorhaben, die Menschheit zu vernichten und anschließend die Ressourcen des Planeten auszubeuten", _mal ganz abgesehen von der Frage, ob sie denn die Technik hätte, irgendwas derart schnell zu bewegen, daß es die Erde zerstören könnte.


Mööp, der Kandidat Worrel hat selber keine Ahnung - null Punkte!
Plötzlich ist es vollkommen ok, daß aufgrund einer angeblichen telepathischen Konnektivität eines Menschen mit einem Alien, (durch eine Psionikattacke die er natürlich wundersamerweise überlebt USA! USA! USA! President hoohah!) dieser plötzlich besser in diesen Sachen ist, als besagte Aliens und nicht völlige Falschinformationen der Person zugeführt wurden, um die eigentlichen Interessen der Aliens zu verdecken (fals ein einfacher Aliensoldat überhaupt über diese Informationen verfügt bzw. das nur seine uninformierten persönlichen Vorstellungen sind, die mit der Realität nicht zu tun haben oder...oder...oder...
Natürlich haben solch hochentwickelte Außerirdische keine Möglichkeiten in der Hinsicht den Planeten auf diese Weise zu zerstören, sie gurken halt nur mit kaum vorstellbaren Geschwindigkeiten durch die Galaxie...
Die Menschheit plant durch kleinste Variationen der Laufbahn von Asteroiden, diese von ihrer ursprünglichen Bahn abzubringen, sollte es mal in Richtung Erde gehen.
Das den Aliens so etwas nicht umgekehrt einfallen mag... .
Worrels "Logik" hat mal wieder heftigst zugeschlagen.
Dein ganzer Absatz ist aber kompletter Quark, da ich den Punkt ja schon mit der entsprechenden Bioattacke erwähnt habe (nix Planet bumm, sondern Menschen bye bye) auf den du selber ja weiter unten eingehst.


Worrel schrieb:


> Dazu müßten sie aber erst mal so ein Virus oä haben, das zwar die Menschen tötet, sie selbst aber nicht


Nein unglaublich, unsere (Militär)Forscher basteln solche Biokampfstoffe zusammen, aber die Aliens können das nicht und sie sind unfähiger als unsere Militärs und können nicht auf bestimmte Spezies zugeschnittene Viren herstellen.
Aber klar doch.


Worrel schrieb:


> Dazu müßten sie aber erst mal so ein Virus oä haben, das zwar die Menschen tötet, sie selbst aber nicht *und auch nicht die Rohstoffe des Planeten ...*


Krasses Rohstoffe vernichtendes Virus...alles in Ordnung oder wird inzwischen ohne nachzudenken in die Tastatur etwas reingeklopft?

Meme gelöscht


----------



## lokokokode (7. Februar 2022)

Ich würde den Film höchstens nur wegen Halle Barry schauen. Ach Monsters Ball, das war mal ein Film mit ihr


----------



## Worrel (7. Februar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Gilt für dich genauso - warum so feindselig?
> Was ist dein Problem?


Mein "Problem" ist das Unverständnis anderer von inUniverse Logik in Filmen - und dagegen versuche ich argumentativ vorzugehen.
Du hingegen wirfst mir vor, keine Ahnung zu haben und bastelst Anti-Worrel-Memes ...
Wo meine "Feindseligkeit" sein soll, möchte ich auch mal wissen ...


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Denn ich wende die gleiche Art der Argumentation an, die du so selber so gerne nutzt - als ich über das Simarillion diskutiert habe, bekam ich quasi den selben Spruch aufgedrückt, dir scheint nur seltsamerweise deine eigene Medizin nicht zu schmecken, gelle?


In dem Silmarillion Thread ging es um eine absolute Randfrage, nämlich um die Einstellung der Elben zum Sex.
Trotz deiner Einwände bzgl. meiner Quelle wurde das von mir behauptete inhaltlich nicht widerlegt.
Daher fand ich diese Diskussion ergebnis- und sinnlos.

Hier geht es darum, daß Handlungen innerhalb der erzählten Geschichte Sinn machen sollen.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Weil von einem Film voll mit Aliens und Zukunftstechnologien Logik anzuführen, einfach nur völliger Blödsinn ist.


Ist. es. nicht.

Wenn ich mir das Star Trek Universum ausdenke, hat das in sich gesehen bestimmte Regeln.
zB können Vulkanier zwar per Handgriff betäuben oder Gedanken verschmelzen, aber nicht sich plötzlich Flügel wachsen lassen.
Raumschiffe können nicht zusammengefaltet und in die Hosentasche gepackt werden und die Nachrichten Geschwindigkeit ist durch die Eigenschaften des Subraums begrenzt (wissenschaftlicher Stand zur Zeit von TOS).


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Niemand kann da genau sagen was zutrifft bzw. könnte,


Wir können aber herleiten, was aufgrund *der bisher im Film dargestellten Regeln *möglich ist oder diesen widerspricht.
Wenn Vulkanier sich plötzlich Flügel wachsen lassen könnten, muß das inUniverse begründet werden, weil das nicht* zu den bisherigen rein mentalen Kräften* passt.
Außerdem stellt sich die Frage, wieso der Vulkanier diese Fähigkeit dann nicht in einer früheren Episode schon genutzt hat, als ihm diese geholfen hätte.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Mööp, der Kandidat Worrel hat selber keine Ahnung - null Punkte!
> Plötzlich ist es vollkommen ok, daß aufgrund einer angeblichen telepathischen Konnektivität eines Menschen mit einem Alien, ...


Watt?
Bezüglich ID sind wir doch bei dem Punkt "Virus vs Mutterschiff" - über irgendwelche Telepathie oder Informationen einfacher Aliensoldaten hab ich doch gar nix gesagt.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Natürlich haben solch hochentwickelte Außerirdische keine Möglichkeiten in der Hinsicht den Planeten auf diese Weise zu zerstören, sie gurken halt nur mit kaum vorstellbaren Geschwindigkeiten durch die Galaxie...


Wo hin zu kommen oder wo mit einer solchen Geschwindigkeit hin zu kommen, daß man einen Planeten damit zerstört (und dementsprechend viel Masse in Bewegung setzen muss), sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Krasses Rohstoffe vernichtendes Virus...alles in Ordnung oder wird inzwischen ohne nachzudenken in die Tastatur etwas reingeklopft?


Hint: "Rohstoffe" beinhaltet: Luft, Wasser, Vieh, Getreide, Obst, ...
Außerdem gibt es zB auch Plastik zersetzende Bakterien - warum sollte es dann nicht auch solche geben (gerade bei inUNiverse Außerirdischen), die andere Rohstoffe angreifen ...?


----------



## inano (7. Februar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> die sie von einer anderen Spezies die sie überfallen hat abgeschaut haben oder die nur zur Ausbeutung anderer Planeten entwickelt haben oder... oder... oder...
> 
> oder...sie haben bisher nur völlig unterentwickelte Planeten überfallen oder noch nie eine so barbarisch/kriegerische Rasse angetroffen oder... oder... oder...
> 
> ...



Wenn man es genau nimmt ist die Szenerie der Invasion sowieso total dämlich und unlogisch, denn rein vom Physikalischen betrachtet könnten die riesigen Raumschiffe (ganz besonders das Mutterschiff) alles zerquetschen, da die Raumschiffe aufgrund ihrer Größe so eine starke Luftverdrängung, und somit einen riesigen Luftdruck, haben. Die brauchen also nicht mal einen riesigen Laser, sondern nur in noch größerer Flotte in die Erdatmosphäre eindringen.

In dem Fall kann man also nicht mal sagen, dass das nur Fiktion ist, denn alles basiert auf Naturgesetzen, die sogar im Film aufgrund des Computervirus (also Mathematik) angewendet wird.

Wer das dann mit "Hirn aus, Film an" abwinkt... Kann man machen, macht diesen Schund dennoch nicht besser und die darauf folgende Verteidigung dieses "Machwerks" genauso wenig.

Für mich ist und bleibt Roland Emmerich ein Uwe Boll mit mehr Budget, nur Boll hat halt den "Vorteil", dass er weiß, dass er ein beschissener Regisseur ist und zeigt das mit unglaublich viel Selbstironie. Emmerich dagegen hält sich für einen guten Regisseur der glaubt tolle Filme zu machen.


----------



## Frullo (7. Februar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion erinnert mich irgendwie hieran:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Allerdings hat Amy unrecht


----------



## Frullo (7. Februar 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Auf irgendwelche "wir kommen in Frieden und wollen uns kulturell und technologisch austauschen" ist wohl eher Phantasie - wenn die sehen, was wir mit der Erde, der Natur und uns selbst machen, können die doch gar nicht anders, als uns als das ultimative Böse zu sehen.



Das ist dann eben wieder eine "typisch menschliche" Sichtweise: Gut und Böse sind in diesem Sinne eben kein wissenschaftlicher Massstab. Wie wir mit unseren Ressourcen umgehen natürlich schon, aber dann wohl eher vom Sichtpunkt der effizienten Nutzung aus gesehen.

Um eine interplanetare Spezies zu werden, kommen wir nicht daran vorbei, die uns planetar zur Verfügung stehenden Ressourcen intensiv zu nutzen.

Um eine interstellare Spezies zu werden, werden wir nicht daran vorbei kommen, sämtliche Ressourcen des gesamten Sonnensystems intensiv zu nutzen. 

Auf der überarbeiteten Kardaschow-Skala  sind wir ja wohl noch nicht mal eine Typ-1-Zivilisation.

Für eine Typ-2-Zivilisation stellen wir in diesem Sinne auch keine Gefahr dar. Von daher sind wir wohl am ehesten als Studienobjekte interessant. Was Grundressourcen angeht, ist unser Planet für Ausserirdische ebenfalls nicht so prickelnd. Vielleicht wären dann eventuell komplexere Ressourcen wie DNA-Stränge etwas interessanter...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (7. Februar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mein "Problem" ist das Unverständnis anderer von inUniverse Logik in Filmen - und dagegen versuche ich argumentativ vorzugehen.
> Du hingegen wirfst mir vor, keine Ahnung zu haben und bastelst Anti-Worrel-Memes ...
> Wo meine "Feindseligkeit" sein soll, möchte ich auch mal wissen ...


Hör mir bloß auf, wer "Mööp, falsch." hinbatzt, darf sich seine Äuglein halt nicht zu arg reiben, wenn die gepfefferte Antwort angeklatscht kommt.
Austeilen aber nicht einstecken können, das sind mir die liebsten Hansel.
Trotzdem würde ich das nicht als Feindseligkeit deinerseits interpretieren - aber genauso wie meine Reaktion auch keine Feindseligkeit ist, du sie aber anscheinend so interpretierst (gezielt?)  - ich muß dann davon ausgehen, daß halt alles was dir gegen den Strich geht, bzw. wenn dir der Gegenwind ins Gesicht pustet "feindlich" ist.
Ich nehme mir daher das Recht raus deine Art genauso als anscheinende Feindseligkeit zu interpretieren, gleiches Recht für alle.
Klar eine Anti-Worrel Meme...wie du das aus  dem Satz und vor allem dieser Filmszene rausholst...gespielte Affektiertheit, das arme Opfer Worrel.



Worrel schrieb:


> In dem Silmarillion Thread ging es um eine absolute Randfrage, nämlich um die Einstellung der Elben zum Sex.
> Trotz deiner Einwände bzgl. meiner Quelle wurde das von mir behauptete inhaltlich nicht widerlegt.
> Daher fand ich diese Diskussion ergebnis- und sinnlos.



Nein ging es nicht und du wolltest mal wieder unbedingt Recht haben, auch wenn du da kaum (besser so oder Taschentuch?) Ahnung hattest, was man anhand deiner fehler- und zweifelhaften Quellen (typisches schnelles Gegoogel) klar erkennen konnte.
Als dir mal wieder die Puste ausging, weil man mit solchen "Quellen" kaum argumentieren kann und ich dich widerlegt hatte und so hätte weitermachen können, kam dann direkt das Sprüchlein über den Mond und die Krater, also Haarspalterei.
Da kannst du dich drehen und wenden bis dir schwindelig wird, es wird nicht richtiger.


Worrel schrieb:


> Watt?
> Bezüglich ID sind wir doch bei dem Punkt "Virus vs Mutterschiff" - über irgendwelche Telepathie oder Informationen einfacher Aliensoldaten hab ich doch gar nix gesagt.





> Mööp, falsch. IN Independence Day ist das Ziel laut Wikipedia: _"... dass die Invasoren vorhaben, die Menschheit zu vernichten und anschließend die Ressourcen des Planeten auszubeuten", _mal ganz abgesehen von der Frage, ob sie denn die Technik hätte, irgendwas derart schnell zu bewegen, daß es die Erde zerstören könnte.


Ja nur diesen Quote abgelassen, der sich komplett auf die Aussage bzw. eine telepathische Verbindung des Präsidenten mit einem Alien stützt.
Dann solltest du vielleicht nicht solche Sachen raushauen.


Worrel schrieb:


> Wo hin zu kommen oder wo mit einer solchen Geschwindigkeit hin zu kommen, daß man einen Planeten damit zerstört (und dementsprechend viel Masse in Bewegung setzen muss), sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.
> Hint: "Rohstoffe" beinhaltet: Luft, Wasser, Vieh, Getreide, Obst, ...
> Außerdem gibt es zB auch Plastik zersetzende Bakterien - warum sollte es dann nicht auch solche geben (gerade bei inUNiverse Außerirdischen), die andere Rohstoffe angreifen ...?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




inano schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau nimmt ist die Szenerie der Invasion sowieso total dämlich und unlogisch, denn rein vom Physikalischen betrachtet könnten die riesigen Raumschiffe (ganz besonders das Mutterschiff) alles zerquetschen, da die Raumschiffe aufgrund ihrer Größe so eine starke Luftverdrängung, und somit einen riesigen Luftdruck, haben. Die brauchen also nicht mal einen riesigen Laser, sondern nur in noch größerer Flotte in die Erdatmosphäre eindringen.
> 
> In dem Fall kann man also nicht mal sagen, dass das nur Fiktion ist, denn alles basiert auf Naturgesetzen, die sogar im Film aufgrund des Computervirus (also Mathematik) angewendet wird.
> 
> ...


Genau deswegen habe ich mich (anfangs) nur zu einem Punkt geäußert und dazu noch sehr vorsichtig...und auch über den generellen Inhalt keinen Hehl gemacht:


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Da habe ich mal eine halbwegs verständliche Erklärung gelesen, die ich nicht mal für so unglaublich abwegig gefunden habe...
> ...Der Film ist voller Blödsinn, lange vor diesen Szenen...


Ich habe das "Machwerk" nicht verteidigt...du bist hier nur in eine Auseinandersetzung zwischen mir und Worrel reingeraten.


----------



## hunterseyes (7. Februar 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Das ist dann eben wieder eine "typisch menschliche" Sichtweise: Gut und Böse sind in diesem Sinne eben kein wissenschaftlicher Massstab. Wie wir mit unseren Ressourcen umgehen natürlich schon, aber dann wohl eher vom Sichtpunkt der effizienten Nutzung aus gesehen.


Es geht hier nicht um gut oder böse, rein von einer Spezies, die einer anderen überlegen ist. Es gibt also nur einen Platzhirschen, aktuell der Mensch auf der Erde. Wenn eine wieter entwicklete Spezies dazukommt, ist es ein natürlicher werdegang, dass diese den Platzhirsch-status einnimmt. Ob wir vernichtet oder versklavt werden oder einfach nur als Düngemittel herhalten, kann keine Abschätzen.


----------



## Worrel (7. Februar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, das ist keine Haarspalterei, sondern im besten Fall eine Verständniserweiterung deines geistigen Horizontes. 

Aber ehrlich gesagt, hab ich im meinen ~20 Jahren hier selten auf Forenmitglieder getroffen, mit denen eine Unterhaltung derart unangenehm war und deshalb willkommen auf meiner Ignorelist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2022)

@ Worrel & Larry

Sagt mal... Ist es die Zeit und Energie echt wert um über Sci-Fi-Actionfilme zu streiten?!

Ich kenne Worrel "Überkorrektheit" schon sehr lange und genau, und obwohl wir beide bekennende Trekkies sind haben wir bei einigen Trek-Filmen auch ganz unterschiedliche Ansichten, ich akzeptiere seinen Standpunkt, lasse mich aber auch nicht von meiner (lockeren) Sicht ab. Fertig. 

Ist das echt so schwer das so hinzunehmen und die Akte zu schließen?


----------



## Frullo (7. Februar 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um gut oder böse, rein von einer Spezies, die einer anderen überlegen ist. Es gibt also nur einen Platzhirschen, aktuell der Mensch auf der Erde. Wenn eine wieter entwicklete Spezies dazukommt, ist es ein natürlicher werdegang, dass diese den Platzhirsch-status einnimmt. Ob wir vernichtet oder versklavt werden oder einfach nur als Düngemittel herhalten, kann keine Abschätzen.


Dominanz ist nicht der ausschliessliche Pfad über den Überleben garantiert werden kann. Symbiose ist ebenso möglich. Zudem besagt Dominanz lediglich, dass man etwas tun kann, nicht etwas tun muss. 
Wenn uns bereits eine Typ-2-Zivilisation besucht hat, dann wäre sie bereits die dominante Spezies auf unserem Planeten - bzw. der Platzhirsch. Weil wir den Besuch nicht erwidern können bzw. nicht über die notwendigen Energiemengen verfügen, über die eine Typ-2-Zivilisatzion verfügt.

Oder nochmals anders formuliert: Ich mag den Abermillionen von Mikroorganismen auf meinem Schreibtisch überlegen sein, aber wozu sollte ich diesen meine Überlegenheit demonstrieren? Sie haben nichts, was ich will...


----------



## inano (7. Februar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Genau deswegen habe ich mich (anfangs) nur zu einem Punkt geäußert und dazu noch sehr vorsichtig...und auch über den generellen Inhalt keinen Hehl gemacht:
> 
> Ich habe das "Machwerk" nicht verteidigt...du bist hier nur in eine Auseinandersetzung zwischen mir und Worrel reingeraten.


OK dann hab ich das wohl übersehen. Sorry!


----------

